# Long Range Precision Shooting



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Looking at starting to get into some long range shooting with some friends of mine. They have been doing it a long time and have very specific opinoins on scopes, inparticular. 

i'm looking for some unbiased opinions on long range scopes (talking out to 1,000m and beyond).

american precision arms is going to build my gun for me, haven't decided between .308 and .300 yet, but likely not the .338 

any suggestions, and why you would reccomend that specific scope?


----------



## Loudguyfishing (May 14, 2010)

Schmidt and Bender 5-25x56 P4 and don't look back.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

i have a leupold for my 1000 yarder, but i'm slowly saving for a Nightforce.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

any thoughts on US optics?


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

My dad just bought a 308 for long shots. Went with a dpms panther, full stock, bull barrel. The dealer talked him into a konis scope. Think it's 18x32x50. Hasn't had any problems with the setup and they have really enjoyed them (brother got same set up in .223.) Just need the trigger time to learn what the bullet will do at that distance. Think it will already drop 48" at 600 yds. Haven't played further than that yet


Cody C


----------



## MNsurf (Oct 21, 2011)

If you're planning on shooting beyond 1000 id shy away away from the 308. Any of the 300's will do well beyond 1000. I really wouldnt rule out the 338 either.
As far as optics, S&B, night force and U.S O are all great. Ive used a lot leupold and personally feel you could do better for the money. Take a look at SWFA also, not a better scope out there for the money.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

S&B and Night Force are the predominant brands. Go to the *6mm bench rest *forum/site for specifics. My SNL shoots f-class and uses a.308 made by GAP with good results. He once invested in a US Optics scope that was returned twice and never was right. Lots of good info. on the above mentioned site and as well as *Long Range Hunter* and *Sniper's Hide *web sites. All three have good tutorials to make the learning curve more smooth. If you are a serious competitor it can get expensive real quick. If just friendly competition then it can be a lot of fun and a great sport. GG


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

MNsurf said:


> If you're planning on shooting beyond 1000 id shy away away from the 308. Any of the 300's will do well beyond 1000. I really wouldnt rule out the 338 either.
> As far as optics, S&B, night force and U.S O are all great. Ive used a lot leupold and personally feel you could do better for the money. Take a look at SWFA also, not a better scope out there for the money.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


i am leaning towards the .300 for sure. thanks for all the input guys, keep it coming!


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

schmidt and bender or nightforce! both excellent choices. I have clients into the sniper thing. Some shoot one while others shoot the other. My favorite of all is one guy's .338 Edge topped with a nightforce and the BORS system!


----------



## MNsurf (Oct 21, 2011)

You can get as crazy with it as you can afford. There is a reason I fish more now and put the long range shooting/hunting on the back burner, lol.
Id recommend buying a factory or semi custom rifle to start out and some mid range optics. You can always rebuild the rifle and upgrade optics once you know you really want yo put the time into the sport.
From experience, if you really want to get into long range shooting you might as well plan on giving up your other hobbies. Unless of course you're retired and have WAY too much money. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

.300 at least for 1000 and beyond. I prefer the Leupold optics, Mark 4 8x25. Don't forget a range finder, cause beyond about 300 yds if you don't know exactly how far it is, you can't hit it.


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

I just bought a night force sitting on a 7mm ultra mag. Check out Extreme Outer Limits TV show. Bob is a buddy of mine and I can get you in touch with him for rifles, scopes, range finders etc. The man knows his stuff for sure.

Also, check out G7 rangefinders. Just picked up one of those as well. They are BAD to the bone! You input your ballistic info and muzzle velocity, and it will calculate the ballistic solution for you when you range the target. Measures, distance, temp, pressure, angle, and also will give you wind holds. No more pda calculator, or shooting tables to lug around with you.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm about to build my second LR gun and will probably go with a Swarovski on this on. 
I like my NF, but I think the Swarovskis a little better.
I'm planning on a 7mm of some shape and will probably go the custom action route this time.


----------



## Hunting82 (May 13, 2010)

30-378 with a Swarovski


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

Hunting82 said:


> 30-378 with a Swarovski


I've got that exact setup and love it. It's now my backup since getting the 7mm ultra.


----------



## REDKILR (Apr 30, 2005)

jgale said:


> I've got that exact setup and love it. It's now my backup since getting the 7mm ultra.


How does that 7mm UM do out to a 1000?


----------



## emontez (Aug 13, 2005)

*long range precision shooting*

http://www.snipershide.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=3728307#Post3728307


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

REDKILR said:


> How does that 7mm UM do out to a 1000?


I have not shot it yet. I just got it on Tuesday and am working up loads right now. My buddy that I bought it from said he was shooting 4" groups at 1000 and 6" at 1225. Can I do that... Heck no, but it's nice to know the gun can 

He has a ton of kills with this particular gun on film from 400-1100 yards, so I know it can shoot!


----------



## REDKILR (Apr 30, 2005)

jgale said:


> I have not shot it yet. I just got it on Tuesday and am working up loads right now. My buddy that I bought it from said he was shooting 4" groups at 1000 and 6" at 1225. Can I do that... Heck no, but it's nice to know the gun can
> 
> He has a ton of kills with this particular gun on film from 400-1100 yards, so I know it can shoot!


 Did you get it custom made?Remington?


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

It's a McMillan extreme outer limits (eol) rifle. My buddy worked in conjunction with McMillan to come up with this line of rifles of what he considers to be the best long range gun on the market. They only have one guarantee. You either love your gun and the performance, or send it back no matter how its shoots. They run about $6700 but shoot like a dream.


----------



## Jock Ewing (Mar 26, 2006)

My brother in law has a 338 Lapua with a Leupold scope that has a range computer on it. It will stack it out deep.


----------



## swglenn (Sep 20, 2009)

The 1000 yd NRA F Class shooters are using the 7 short mags, 7WSM or 7RSAUM. They hold enough powder to send a 180 gr Berger downrange at 3000+ FPS. Scopes are typically Nightforce 12-42X. Use a 20 MOA rail under your scope to get enough elevation adjustment. The elevation drop at 1000 yds is about 18-20 feet depending on the bullet BC and the muzzle velocity.


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

I just built a 308 Remington 700P platform I used nightforce its very clear got the ballestic program also


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Look at red hawk rifles*

They are in Colorado and build off Remington actions , they build a great gun and a ton of options , stocks,barrels , triggers , brakes , trueing action ,

Take a look on the web site long range hunting .com , been a member for a couple years a lot of great info on that site , calibers to think about , 6.4x284 , 300 win mag , 300 ultra mag my favorite :tongue:, 338 Lupa .

I started2 years ago loading and shooting , night force is what I use great scopes best price range in top end scopes

I now have load 215 Berger VDL's in my ultra pushing 3095 , so far it will shoot MOA out to 600 yards , not a hot load at all, also at 780 yards still moving 1700 fps .

Good luck . It's really addictive :brew::brew::brew:


----------



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

Well, first thing is the define your budget.

At 1000 bucks, you are getting a Zeiss 6x20, best deal out there for the money. Good glass, mil dot reticle, target turrets, but turrets don't match the reticle.

Got more $$$? Next level up is Leupold, SS or Vortex. The Bushnell/Horus HDMA scope is in this class too. For this money only consider first focal plane scopes, ie.. the reticle and the knobs match at all magnification levels, very important. You WON'T hit every first shot, having FFP scope with matching knobs/reticle is key to quick followups, before conditions change. All big heavy scopes now, no lightweight stuff here. Approx 1500-2000$ in this class.

Lastly, the big guys, Zeiss/Hensoldt ( not the stuff you see in the store ), Schmidt and Bender, US Optics. $3000+ for these. All first class stuff, but you can have issues here too, I have had one USO sent back, still shot good before I sent it back, just had small issue, fixed, no cost. No issues ever with the S&B, likely the one scope I would buy if I could only have one.

Note I did not say Nightforce..... good scopes, but for the money, there are better choices. They have a reputation for rugged, but I know of several that aren't. I know MANY NF BR scopes that don't hold zero, and in the BR world, that's death. Word is NF is revamping the lineup next year.

Same with the higher end Leupold Mark4 etc stuff, for the money, they are not the first choice. It does have that snipery cachet though....

The link from snipershide posted earlier tells all. That post contains a list of the top competitors equipment, more S&B than anything, it is not an accident.

LR shooting is JUST like racing, how fast (far) you want to go? How much $$$ you got? It's a sport where barrels are consumable items, less than a year each, sometimes months. Get serious about it, and you'll have a stack of rifles for it.

This is mine BEFORE I got serious about it, can't get them all in a picture now:


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

Sightron is a good scope for the money. I know some guys that had trouble with their Nightforce BR scopes one of which tried the Sightron LR scopes, I have an 8-32X56 that has been VFG and an older 6-24X50 that has also been good. The 6-24 is mounted on my sons rifle and I was having trouble getting it to group. I called Sightron and got a guy on the phone that is a benchrest shooter. I sent the scope in, he took our scope and put it on his BR rifle and shot it that weekend. He returned the scope with pics and said he thought it was good. Shot a .090 group with it. I did discover the problem with that rifle and it's squared. Sightron has good customer service!!


----------



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

I own 2 night force scopes. They are very popular at 1000yd matches. I'd go 338 also.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

the more i research into long range shooting, the more i realize there is a LOT more research i need to do! going down next weekend with the owner of american precision arms and my buddy that is getting me into it and going to shoot a few different set ups and see what i like. any body know the guys name that contracts to the ranger snipers? todd something? anyway, i've met that guy, and he can SHOOT. anybody that can hit steel at 2,000m is a boss in my book.


----------



## kanga69 (Mar 17, 2011)

I just ordered the desert tactical arms in the srs chassis in a .300. I am going to put the leupold mark 4 with the Horus reticle. Check it out, you won't be sorry


----------



## Croaker slinger (Feb 10, 2011)

7STW, with Swarvoski


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Depending on what your shooting at you may want to look at other calibers. The world record holder at 1000 yards shoots a 6mm bullet I think but google it and read his story.


----------



## bobbycocano (Oct 24, 2007)

I have several Millets. American made, fairly cheap, good MOA travel, and have always held zero for me. I have a 6x25x56 on a 338 lapua and a 4x16x50 om my .308. My 308 is a RRA and my 338 is a savage. I have been extremely happy with both setups. I love the 308 for the cheap ammo. I tend to be trigger happy and like to practice. Shooting the 338 too much would put me in the poor house.

Was able to make contact out to 1900 yards this last week with the savage. On a side note it is nice to have your knobs and reticle match up. My millets dont and thats the only complaint.

1900 yds 338







[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

1000 yds .308







[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

I always look at getting better glass but at this time I cant justify it. I am going to be a better shooter by spending my money on ammo...


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

Depending on what you want out of a scope, look into Darrel Holland's ART scope reticles. Darrell offers custom reticle systems for Leupold, Schmidt-Bender, and now Nightforce. Darrell's well known in the custom rifle and gunsmith circle along with offering long rang classes and hunting seminars. Installed his 30 MOA reticle a couple of years ago in a 4.5x14 Leupold on a 280AI and couldn't be happier. This probably sounds like Spam but it's really nice having MOA without scope dial adjustment.

http://www.hollandguns.com/


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

I have a Schmidt and Bender and three Nightforce and i love the NF hands down.I have them mounted on a few Remington 40x's in the drab green and couple Remington M24's and they are hard to beat.Coyotes hate them :smile:


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Marshman said:


> Well, first thing is the define your budget.
> 
> At 1000 bucks, you are getting a Zeiss 6x20, best deal out there for the money. Good glass, mil dot reticle, target turrets, but turrets don't match the reticle.
> 
> ...


my buddy's glass is hensoldt and uso, figured it would be the top of the top knowing him. looking forward to sending a few this weekend.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Nightforce is top glass and very reliable. There is a good reason they are the #1 scope of the US Special Forces.

Do not buy without looking hard at Vortex optics. I have several of them (PST's and HS LR's ) and they are very good scopes for the money. Plus they are an American company and service is great.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

well, i got my first kill at "longer" range this past weekend. shot a hog at 365m like it was nothing. i found one of two guns i'm going to have built for a hunting rifle/long range rifle, now i just have to save up some cash in the midst of buying a house and getting married and starting a family (is it possible???).

rifle was a 300 win mag built by american precision arms called the "meat stick" with a hensoldt scope and a 208 grain a-max. the precision and power delivered is like nothing i've ever seen before. it's my buddy's gun and he has shot deer out to 800m with this gun. the other one i'm considdering is the "critter git'r", you can check the specs on both of them here. https://www.americanprecisionarms.com/products-page/hunting/

i also know the owner of APA personally and very well, spoke with him for an hour yesterday about what i want to do, exciting!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Nothing like long range kills. It can be done with a little more low tech equipment but definitely fun either way, but much more precise with the better stuff.


----------

